# ICS Update texts from Verizon going out to Razr owners...



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like the ICS update is (finally) imminent:

http://www.phonearen...-update_id31320



PhoneArena said:


> If you picked up a Droid RAZR or RAZR MAXX on Verizon, you've probably been waiting with bated breath for the Android 4.0 [background=transparent]update[/background] to roll out. Unless you didn't wait and installed one of the leaked ICS ROMs that escaped from Motorola over the last few months. Moto's official timeline gives them two more weeks to deliver your helping of OTA Ice Cream Sandwich, and text messages being sent to RAZR owners suggests they make just sneak in under that deadline.
> 
> Sending out warning texts to owners may seem like an unusual step to take, but in this case RAZR owners that make use of the Verizon Wireless Mobile IM app are going to have the functionality broken by the update, so Big Red is warning you that you will need to download a new [background=transparent]instant[/background][background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent]messaging[/background] app after the update. The text message in full reads:
> 
> ...


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

.211 leak up and running


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

So it seems...

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2693-ics-616211-morning-of-6152012-not-fastbootable/


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Is the text message from Verizon referring to the stock text messaging app?

Chief


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

Chief_Airborne said:


> Is the text message from Verizon referring to the stock text messaging app?
> 
> Chief


Yes and i got one too! Ill be helping with porting stuff as best i can!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

No. There's an app called IM that won't be there after the update

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

sprovo said:


> No. There's an app called IM that won't be there after the update
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Oops read that wrong....guess i shouldnt reply at work.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

